# Have any of you heard of boss audio?



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I was thinking about buying this cd player...boss makes it and seems pretty good.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Do your self a favor...save your money and get a quality unit. It doesn't have to be an $800 radio to sound good. But I've yet to hear anything from the likes of Boss/Pyramid/Legacy (the list goes on and on) that sounds even half way decent. Durability is another factor. You may save a little by buying a cheaper radio now...but in 3 months when it breaks...you'll have to buy another...it adds up you know.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea.... save some $$$ and pick urself an alpine or pioneer for 2-3 bills.... and get one that plays MP3s..!


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

If you are interested I've got 2 Pioneer Decks for Sale

DEH-1400 $100
DEH-2300 $120

Let me know, [email protected]


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Sonys are good too right......I had a kenwood in my other car and im about to buy a sony explode.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *Sonys are good too right......I had a kenwood in my other car and im about to buy a sony explode. *


IMO...ever since the Explode line from Sony came out...their quality has gone down hill.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea... personally i woudnt want anything in my vehicle that says "XPLod" on it.... be it the motor, tires, or the radio....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Back in October I saw a $300 Boss head unit on ubid.com. It had good wattage, and was discounted alot, to around $120. Didnt buy it since I was hesasatent of the brand. That was b4 I was on the boards, when I had u guys's/girls's help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

i picked one up on the popular auction site. got a decent pioneer cd player for $60. i have also scored an alpine cda-7897 for a real good price when they first came out. but yeah, save your money if you're going to buy retail and stay away from legacy, boss, rockwood, pyramid, profile, kenford.... the list goes on.


----------



## wastefuldreamer (Feb 3, 2003)

IMO go pioneer.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey someone else with a dislike for Sony explode Yeah save your money and get some thing better with Dual preout's and sub control


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *IMO...ever since the Explode line from Sony came out...their quality has gone down hill. *


they call them explod for a reason


----------



## bordstupd (Mar 22, 2003)

Buy pioneer or alpine, if not planning on using an amp, they have decent power and excellent sound quality. 
Sony Xplod does explode, piece of junk but better than boss, legacy, jensen, etc, might as well throw away your money


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

sony is just no good. i like the pioneers and alpines, kenwood are not bad either. i would go with pioneer, actually i did. ive bought 3 of them, 1 for my sentra, 1 for my maxima and 1 for my sisters civic. i love the built in eqs and how easy they are to use.


----------



## 2k2madmax (Apr 1, 2003)

Boss = Bad.
Go kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer or Clarion.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

2k2madmax said:


> *Boss = Bad.
> Go kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer or Clarion. *


wErd. My four favorite brands for mid-range audio.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *IMO...ever since the Explode line from Sony came out...their quality has gone down hill. *


Probably manufacturing on Car Stereo has also gone to China rather than Japan then. China=Cheap quality, low cost manufacturing. Sony's Cordless phone's quality also went down hill once production moved to China!
Just installed some Infinity Speakers and noticed they were made in Korea! I hope not all the good companies are going to have their products made in high-volume low quality factories...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

what about Sony's tv's and camcorders???? those are still better quality then there car stereo line


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

i agree with samo... the boss speakers are the best i've heard so far... i've have had pioneers and kenwoods so far... with my experience... sound systems are like our b14 suspension... you'll need to simply mix and match every little thing to get what you really want..


----------

